# Fry getting sucked up in filter



## JAREDS (Aug 7, 2011)

am going to have platy and guppy fry soon and i dont want to buy a new filter because i have a great one. Sponge filters are a no for me. Is there anything i can buy so that little fry wont be sucked up in a filter
Here is what the intake looks like


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Pantiehose over the end of it.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I cut up an old filter bag and used a rubber band to hold it on the intake pipe. You can see it in this picture (barely).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Aqua Clear sponges (AC10 or 20 depending on tank size). Get them wet, freeze it, then drill a hole slighty smaller than the diameter of the strainer. Slip it on and you'll be good to go. Give it a good squeezing out when you do your regular water changes.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

you can also just use a sponge made for the kitchen.The kind thats got the scrubbies on them.They are yellow and wont look too pleasing,but they work well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I can't help.

I use thriving live plants and no filter.

my .02


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> you can also just use a sponge made for the kitchen.The kind thats got the scrubbies on them.They are yellow and wont look too pleasing,but they work well.


Be carefull with this though...some sponges now a days are made with chems to prevent mildew and bacterial growth. Very bad.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

On my 29G tank filter inlets, I use Fluval pre filter sponges. They already have a hole in one end to slide it on the inlet tube. Here's a picture. I use these on my Aquaclear 20's.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I was going to say the same as Papa M (although everyone else's suggestions work as well.) I use the same over the intake filter sponge as the one above and it works fantastically! (Just make sure you squeeze it out when you do your water changes because floating debris can get stuck in it and slow down the filtration rate.)


----------

